# Looking for info on Bulldog Labs



## tjp1297 (Nov 8, 2016)

Anyone used bulldog labs before?


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 8, 2016)

Well, I've had experience with bulldogs. Johnson type. Very bully.. awesome dogs man. 

But no, no experience with that lab sorry


----------



## tjp1297 (Nov 9, 2016)

lol i feel like I'm gonna get a lot of those comments


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2016)

I have an English bulldog named Lucy. Coolest dog ever.


----------



## tjp1297 (Nov 9, 2016)

hell yeah lol maybe i should pull this forum. don't want to get banned


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2016)

Lol u won't get banned man. I've never heard of that lab. Others will chime in give it time


----------



## tjp1297 (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks man, the only gear I've ever used is from this lab, so i have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2016)

Well how has it treated u? Is it a private lab? There's so many labs out there brother.


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 9, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I have an English bulldog named Lucy. Coolest dog ever.



I got an American Bulldog. He's a knuckle head, but pretty cool. Big, full of muscle lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2016)

Jaydub said:


> I got an American Bulldog. He's a knuckle head, but pretty cool. Big, full of muscle lol



I want a French bulldog next. Its just a link version of a English which is fukking awesome. And they have awesome personalities


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 9, 2016)

I wanted one few months ago.   Go for it.   I'll get one once my Mudd dies.


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 9, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I want a French bulldog next. Its just a link version of a English which is fukking awesome. And they have awesome personalities


I'm thinking about getting one of them American Bullies. Like a shorter stockier pit bull, or staffie. But yeah, them French Bulldogs are cool lil ****ers. They're the ones with the pointed ears right?


----------



## tjp1297 (Nov 9, 2016)

well i only was able to run it for three weeks but gained 15 lbs, the guys here convinced me to go off.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 9, 2016)

15 lbs in 3 weeks? Bulldog is the shit!


----------



## tjp1297 (Nov 9, 2016)

it was tren test prop and anavar though, pretty unsafe combo. What shocked me was I was on a cutting diet too, but i had two cheat meals during that time


----------



## RichPopeye (Nov 9, 2016)

What were you using and why were you convinced to "go off"?


----------



## tjp1297 (Nov 9, 2016)

so im guessing its pretty solid then, its expensive and I've read so much on here about how a lot of labs are scams so i just wanted to see if anyone else had success or stories with him before i get a cycle going.


----------



## tjp1297 (Nov 9, 2016)

anavar 25mg a day, tren ace 300mg a week and test prop 100mg i week. I'm also 19. thats why i went off


----------



## RichPopeye (Nov 9, 2016)

Good thinking to stop. I'm out.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 10, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> anavar 25mg a day, tren ace 300mg a week and test prop 100mg i week. I'm also 19. thats why i went off



Anavar 25mg a day and what was the Tren A and Test P dosing schedule like ?


----------



## tjp1297 (Nov 10, 2016)

split twice a week, monday am and thursday pm


----------



## Seeker (Nov 10, 2016)

How long ago was this?


----------



## tjp1297 (Nov 15, 2016)

Over the summer


----------

